# The Kettlebell



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 13, 2007)

I have jumped on the latest craze and purchased a 35lb kettlebell. For those who dont know what a kettlebell is, it resembles a bowling ball or cannonball with a handle on it. Though they originate from Russia, they were a part of the nostalgic days of Sandow, Klein, and other great strongmen, not only in Russia, but in the rest of Europe and even in the United States.

Kettlebell training is different from any other form of weighted exercise I have ever done. It is a brutal, high repetition cardio/weight workout characterized by exotic (by western standards) exercises and ballistic motion. While some people may cringe at the thought of ballistic weightlifting and its effect on the joints and back, this is nothing of the sort. As a matter of fact after only 2 weeks of very basic workouts my aching elbows and shoulders from my normal workout routine are beginning to subside. 

Here are a few videos of some basic exercises so you can get the "look and feel" of some of the movements.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbabYc6HZw0&mode=related&search=




 
The drawback of kettkebells, for now, is the scarcity of instruction (I have had good luck with a series of books and videos and taking it slowly) and the cost of acquisition. Mail order is almost a requirement and they are not cheap. $80-$90+ each plus a good $30-$40 in shipping charges. I did a thourough search and phone call quest to local fitness suppliers until I found a small mom and pop martial arts and fitness store that carried them and got one for $40 with no shipping required.

They come in sizes known as "poods". A pood is an old Russian measure of weight, which equals 16kg, or roughly 35 lbs. An average man should start with a 35-pounder. It does not sound like a lot but believe it; it feels a lot heavier than it should! Most men will eventually progress to a 53-pounder, the standard issue size in the Russian military. Although available in most units, 70-pounders are used only by a few advanced guys and in elite competitions. 88-pounders are for mutants. 

An average woman should start with an 18-pounder. A strong woman can go for a 26-pounder. Some women will advance to a 35-pounder. A few hard women will go beyond.

If you want to find out more here is a good place to start.

http://www.dragondoor.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2007)

Kettlebells are an incredible way to gain strength and size plus it is also an awesome cardiovascular workout if done right.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 13, 2007)

I've seen these around, but kind of figured they were a fad toy.  I'll have to see if there's someplace local that sells them too, as I want to give the "300" workout a try (which calls for Kettleballs).


----------



## zDom (Apr 13, 2007)

OUMoose said:


> I've seen these around, but kind of figured they were a fad toy.  I'll have to see if there's someplace local that sells them too, as I want to give the "300" workout a try (which calls for *Kettleballs*).



That's kettlebElls. "Kettleballs" are what must have to attempt the use of 88-pound kettlebells


----------



## Marginal (Apr 13, 2007)

A series of instructional stuff from the Art of Strength guy.

Found them useful since the RKC book and DVD don't really get into how to do a Turkish getup etc.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 14, 2007)

zDom said:


> That's kettlebElls. "Kettleballs" are what must have to attempt the use of 88-pound kettlebells



Heh, touche... apparently my proofreading could use as much help as my workout regime.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 14, 2007)

For those on the fence. It looks like kettlebells will soon be available retail in more places soon.

http://ww1.prweb.com/releases/2007/3/prweb510753.htm



> La Jolla, CA (PRWEB) March 12, 2007 -- Creating a buzz as the next major revolution in the fitness world, kettlebell fitness equipment and instructional DVDs will now be available for the first time through retail sale by Summer 2007. America's leading manufacturer of hand held exercise products -- GoFit, has just announced a strategic alliance with Iron Core Kettlebell Strength and Conditioning, the first and only fitness studio in the Unites States exclusively devoted to the quickly growing kettlebell workout program. Located in Southern California, Iron Core is owned by Sarah Lurie -- the nation's premier kettlebell expert who will serve as the new face of the Iron Core Powered by GoFit collaboration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Currently, kettlebells are sold online at an individual price that ranges from $80-$200. The Iron Core powered by GoFit products will begin at $29.99, making the workout both accessible and affordable for the first time. A beginner's kettlebell kit will include a start-up DVD starring Lurie, as well as a kettlebell designed to teach newcomers the basic techniques of the workout routine. The kit will be offered with a 10-, 15- or 20-pound kettlebell to suit a variety of fitness levels.



Pretty good deal, but the weight range is a little light IMO. While Im no beast size and strength wise, I do workout routinely. The 35lb KB I have is already on the edge of being too light. But that all depends on the repetition and time range you are using. It looks like Ill probably bump up to the 53lb KB by the end of summer if all goes the way Im seeing it.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 14, 2007)

And this site is great. Checkout each of the newsletter archives and look at the "video of the week".

http://www.artofstrength.com/Newsletter/tabid/75/newsid468/11/Default.aspx


----------



## The Kai (Apr 14, 2007)

Tried a training session withthe kettlebells was'nt real impressed, but that is just me!!!

Todd


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 26, 2007)

Try this exercise on for size!

http://www.artofstrength.com/Newsletter/tabid/75/newsid468/45/Default.aspx


----------

